
Woz collects his Galaxy Nexus early from Google - shivkapoor
http://thenextweb.com/google/2011/11/18/the-woz-collects-his-galaxy-nexus-early-from-google-hq/
======
latchkey
Years ago, he paid for a site license for one of my small shareware projects
when he only needed a single copy. I was so happy. I heart woz.

------
blinkingled
Woz's coolness and enthusiasm knows no bounds - and he is probably a bit more
relaxed about it now that the other Steve won't be going nuts about it :)

( I remember not so long ago Woz said something good about Android and then
retracted afterwards! )

------
innoncent1
Woz is a real technologist. He loves hardware and software. I really admire
him.

~~~
wallflower
Once again, I must post the link to Jessica Livingston's full, extraordinary
interview of Steve Wozniak. In case someone has not yet grokked it.

<http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html>

~~~
SkyMarshal
Love that interview, especially his brilliant hack to create color.

------
georgemcbay
He must have a stack of phones and tablets a mile high in his backyard.

------
cheald
I hope that some day I can be as great a man as Woz. Everything I read about
him just leaves me with a grin a mile wide.

~~~
mrich
Great, or big? :)

The picture with Woz and the big chocolate donut in the background made me
smile :)

------
juliano_q
It is a little ironic that Steve had camped outside a store and was basically
ignored by Apple to buy an iPhone 4S and was captured by a legion of Google
admirers when trying to buy a Galaxy Nexus. People of Apple, this is Woz.
Atleast let the man go in and take a picture, for gods sake.

~~~
meric
I remember hearing him say in an interview, if he wanted the device early
Apple would've gave it to him, but he wanted to queue up at an Apple store on
launch day because it was more exciting that way.

------
mkolodny
I think Woz might actually be Santa Claus.

------
soapdog
guys this is basically a useless comment but I really admire Woz. In the hope
that he might stop by this thread (don't know if he reads hacker news or not),
I just wanted to say "thanks for everything!", I really like the guy!

Now, it would be really cool if he wrote a review of Android ICS from his
point of view...

------
drivebyacct2
I would PAY Verizon to take my money and sell me a Nexus. Come on!

------
nrbafna
how & why does this make the front page?

~~~
mrich
Mostly because of Apple's (or let's say Steve Jobs') attitude of "Android is
crap, they stole everything from us, they are scum and need to be
exterminated". Many Apple "fans" also have the same attitude. So it is great
to see a man who founded the company just go over there to check out the
latest phone they have done, knowing that technological progress is never
coming from just one company.

